# Bester Film mit 3D und 5.1



## silencer89 (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo 

ich brauche dringend fürs nächste Wochenende einen richtig geilen Film. Die Story sollte auf jeden fall auch Sinn ergeben. Bitte kein 3D Unterwasser Dokumentationskram.
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall der Sound. Z.b eine Stimme von hinten rechts ^^  schöne Bässe aber bitte nicht überzogen.

Außerdem spielt das 3D eine sehr wichtige Rolle!!! Es geht mir hier um die Popouts. Am besten sollte es einem im Gesicht kleben  

Momentan würde mir The dark Knight rises sehr Zusagen.

Was kennt ihr noch so?


Danke


----------



## Erok (3. Februar 2013)

Also der letzte und beste Blu Ray 3 D den ich sah waren zum einen Men in Black 3 und zum anderen Marvels The Avenger

Bei beiden war das 3 D sehr beeindruckend, und auch die Soundkulisse an meiner Logitech Z 906 Anlage wummerte schöne saubere Töne heraus 

Geschaut habe ich die Filme an meinem TV - Gerät Sony KDL 40 HX 755 Sony KDL-40HX755 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Greetz Erok


----------



## Raz3r (3. Februar 2013)

Da kann ich dir Avatar empfehlen. Ein hammer Film mit echt guter Story.
Hat auch wie ich finde die besten 3D Effekte.

Der Spaß kostet aber auch wenn du ihn kaufst um die 27€ rum. 

Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora 3D inkl. 2D Version + DVD Blu-ray 3D: Amazon.de: Sam Worthington, Zoe Saldana, Sigourney Weaver, Stephen Lang, Michelle Rodriguez, Giovanni Ribisi, Joel David Moore, CCH Pounder, Wes Studi, James Cameron: Filme & TV


----------



## silencer89 (4. Februar 2013)

Avatar hab ich schon gesehen  Überhaupt nicht mein fall.

Was haltet ihr von Final Destination 5?


----------



## Low (4. Februar 2013)

Avatar ist echt mies, viel zu sehr gehyped


----------



## Fexzz (6. Februar 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Avatar ist echt mies, viel zu sehr gehyped


 
Die Story ist mau, ja, aber die Effekte und die Welt etc waren schon extrem gut in Szene gesetzt, das kann man nicht abstreiten.


----------



## Supeq (6. Februar 2013)

silencer89 schrieb:


> Avatar hab ich schon gesehen  Überhaupt nicht mein fall.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Final Destination 5?


 
Ist gut, Saw 3D ist auch super, wenn man auf diese Art von Filmen steht


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2013)

Avatar, The Avengers, Transformers 3, Sanctum, Nitro Circus haben mich in 3D sehr beeindruckt


----------



## Low (6. Februar 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Die Story ist mau, ja, aber die Effekte und die Welt etc waren schon extrem gut in Szene gesetzt, das kann man nicht abstreiten.



Da hast du recht, das drum herum ist sehr gut. Aber kein Film den ich in eine Top 100 aufnehmen würde.


----------



## ASGirl (7. Februar 2013)

Final Destination 5 kann man sich auf jeden Fall ansehen!
Wie er in 3D ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber die Story ist wie in allen anderen Teilen echt gut.


----------

